# Dangerous snakes on move in Far North



## holes (Jun 12, 2010)

*Published On:* 6-12-2010
*Source:* Cairns Post

Its not just southern tourists who love our warm winters - so do snakes

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 12, 2010)

2 mtrs long! HOLY COW!!! In comparison that bloke must be a tad over 8ft tall in that case! :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 12, 2010)

That's what I thought. He must be a fisherman.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 12, 2010)

thats the smallest two metre snake iv ever seen ither that or hes the biggest human in the world


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 12, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> That's what I thought. He must be a fisherman.


 
Nah..he's just a graduate from a snakecatcher course


----------



## BrownHash (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess that make everything bigger up that way. I also like the way he is holding the snakes head.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 12, 2010)

love it .......the cairns post just like a real paper only crappy


----------



## Wally (Jun 12, 2010)

What is a real paper these days? They're all trying to sell their souls for an app on the ipad. Hiss Off Reptile Removals was funny though.


----------

